# New Server for TAM



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

We just migrated TAM to a new server. Let me know if anyone is having any problems. 

Site seems a little quicker to me so far :smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Chris H. said:


> Site seems a little quicker to me so far :smthumbup:


I hope it's not just because people haven't noticed it is back up 

OK, just a little ribbing there. Thanks for providing the forum.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the upgrade.....in case other folks don't know...there is a lot of behind the scenes stuff involved with running a web forum board.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Is this why all the titles are now justified center? It's horribly hard to read....much better when it was left justified. Unless it's just me having this issue.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I am not digging the "justified" format. 
But it does seem a little faster.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

CandieGirl said:


> Is this why all the titles are now justified center? It's horribly hard to read....much better when it was left justified. Unless it's just me having this issue.


No, and I'm not seeing that. What web browser are you using? Did you just start seeing this yesterday / today?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Let me know if it is fixed now.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Nevermind that didn't work, it moved the navbar to the middle.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Whatever you did, it's not showing up centered anymore. Much easier on the eye.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks like our programmer is working on it, that may be why we are seeing some changes right now.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmm...it's back to centered now. OK, well, at least it's being looked at.


----------

